# CT - WTB -2004 hd chevy truckside



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Does anyone have truck side fisher parts, subframe/push plates , wire harness(fleetflex), module etc. I'm in ct so for the metal parts within 50 miles or so would be best, thanks


----------

